# Disco Jacket



## vandecarr (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,
I haven't posted images in a couple weeks so here are a few. The last one is my wife and I, Yes, I am wearing a red sequenced jacket! I shot these at a Valentines dinner/dance at church, using a holga with a slightly enlarged apature and the cheap holga manual flash.

















I have a friend who is a photographer, who was at the dinner, so when I asked him to take the shot of my wife and I and gave him specific instructions to make sure it was framed right and I don't think he ever wants to see a velcro monster holga ever again.

Thanks for looking,
Mike V


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think he ever wants to see a velcro monster holga ever again.:lmao::lmao::lmao:

But he did a good job...he gets to keep his job title.
The jacket is the BOMB!


----------



## R0TT3NBURIT0 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think these were good pictures.... If thats what you were looking for...


----------



## vandecarr (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmmmm, Can you please explain why these are not good?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2008)

I think they turned out beautifully, considering your use of the Holga flash - no one's blown out, there's no flash in the gentleman's eyeglasses in #1, and you have nice Holga vignetting and good tonality throughout. 

What more can you ask from a toy cam? 

Keep up the nice work. As a hand coloring geek, my fingers are twitching to get a print of you in that fabulous red jacket. It's great!


----------

